# Practice Regimen



## vinnieB (Jul 24, 2007)

what kind of practice regimen do you recomend to prepare for 3d? i have always shot a good bit, but i sometimes feel like i just have a random shooting routine. 

thanks alot, any advice is appreciated


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

shooting spots to help build form


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Start with a peice of paper and a pencil , sit down and wright down a shot sequence. Then start practicing it step by step. Thats step #1


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

gen2teg said:


> shooting spots to help build form


I have heard the term several times, but what exactly does "Shooting Spots" mean in other terms?


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

viperarcher said:


> Start with a peice of paper and a pencil , sit down and wright down a shot sequence. Then start practicing it step by step. Thats step #1


Exactly right! :thumbs_up

Start practicing it close up on a blank bale. Then when you are happy with what you are doing, slowly move back.

One key to a good shoot is to make your shot execution smooth and unhesitating. It's harder than you think.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

spots is a 3 spot vegas trget or 5 spot 20 yards


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

Or shoot some NFAA field/hunter targets out to as far as you can. I probably practice at 60 yards more than any other distance because it makes the closer distances seem so much easier.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Start with a peice of paper and a pencil , sit down and wright down a shot sequence. Then start practicing it step by step. Thats step #1


Step # 2 work on mental side of the game, work on zero in on the very spot you want to hit!( Mental imagery) get and find out how to get in the zone!

Step #3 yardage estimation, takes alof ot work, get a constent like 30 yards. then work on size and shape of animals at different yardages.


----------

